# What's next for you?



## WakeboardMom (Apr 26, 2010)

Now that ski season's over...?

Me?  I'm broadening my horizons!  Got my stuff in the mail for my sailing class.  My husband is going to start working on his certifications so that we can bareboat charter in the Caribbean.  I'm taking the first class with him.  I'm scared sh*tless to be anything other than crew or railmeat.  It's time for me to man up.

Our class is three days next week in Boston Harbor.  I'm hoping it gets at least a little bit warmer!


----------



## Marc (Apr 26, 2010)

Join a club with small boats.  I have a Force 5 which has the same or very similar main sail controls that bigger boats do, including down hall, out hall, vang, traveler.  Lasers are pretty easy to find.  Controlling a small boat will make a better big boat helmsman, so I hear.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 26, 2010)

I set a goal to give kayaking a try over the summer.  My biggest fear is I'm going to love it and drop more cash on gear.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 26, 2010)

softball and mountain biking will hopefully be keeping me busy during the non-skiing season.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 26, 2010)

Marc said:


> Join a club with small boats.  I have a Force 5 which has the same or very similar main sail controls that bigger boats do, including down hall, out hall, vang, traveler.  Lasers are pretty easy to find.  Controlling a small boat will make a better big boat helmsman, so I hear.




We'll be doing that.  Our tuition includes six passes to use the school's boats; plus we have 17-foot Tanzer on the lake.  I've never been inclined previously to sail that one; have only ever volunteered to crew it.  We also have a smaller sailboat, I don't know the name of it, only that it's similar to a Sunfish.  I should probably think about taking that one out as well.  "Practice, practice, practice."


----------



## dmc (Apr 26, 2010)

Music... Hiking... Biking...  usual...


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 26, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I set a goal to give kayaking a try over the summer.  My biggest fear is I'm going to love it and drop more cash on gear.



Another water-vehicle that we have that I've never tried.  I guess that should probably be on my "broadening my horizons" list as well.


----------



## severine (Apr 26, 2010)

Love still water kayaking... too afraid to do it on anything more lively.  It's on my list every summer to get out there but we never seem to...

Going to focus on the biking during this off season. Try to get some hiking in again, too.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 26, 2010)

severine said:


> Love still water kayaking... too afraid to do it on anything more lively.  It's on my list every summer to get out there but we never seem to...
> 
> Going to focus on the biking during this off season. Try to get some hiking in again, too.


2nd person to mention still water to me.  I was planning on white water...or what ever the Delaware river has to offer the day I decide to go.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 26, 2010)

My full attention is now focused on getting everything moved to my cottage so I can move in as soon as the hardwood floors are dry.

I need to haul the mountain bike out of the basement today and get it tuned.

Once I have a better handle on the final cost of my home remodeling project, I'm most likely going to start shopping for a J/24 to go sailing.   I need to take care of the bright work on my dinghy and get that floating.   No spare cash to get my power boat floating at the moment.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 26, 2010)

I like ocean kayaking, but that's not in the cards right now. For the summer I'm going to try to fit as much mtn biking in as I can.


----------



## severine (Apr 26, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> 2nd person to mention still water to me.  I was planning on white water...or what ever the Delaware river has to offer the day I decide to go.


My father-in-law introduced me to kayaking on lakes and ponds/boggy areas. Very peaceful and serene. I should get out more often since he has all the equipment and told us we can borrow it any time he's not using it, but I never seem to get out there. 

I have confidence issues re: whitewater. I have confidence issues in general though.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 26, 2010)

Biking and hiking.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 26, 2010)

severine said:


> My father-in-law introduced me to kayaking on lakes and ponds/boggy areas. Very peaceful and serene. I should get out more often since he has all the equipment and told us we can borrow it any time he's not using it, but I never seem to get out there.
> 
> I have confidence issues re: whitewater. I have confidence issues in general though.




Yup, stillwater kayaking on the lake in the early morning is what I had in mind.  Have no desire to do anything involving rapids.  I've been on four whitewater rafting adventrues and that's enough for me.


----------



## Marc (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm training about 10 hours a week on the bike (road and mtn) plus racing at least every other weekend.

Still working on the house.  The new bathroom is close... I need to connect up the appliances to the new drain stack, and the new drain stacks to the old, plus have my plumber sweat in new t's and valves  into my current hot and cold water lines.  Need to scrape ceiling paint, repair the cracks in the horsehair, then paint.  Starting to work on the bedroom... which will include taking down the exterior plaster walls, replacing and beefing up framing for four new windows, insulation, new wiring and lighting, sheet rock or blue board and plaster (not decided yet) more ceiling repair, paint, new bedroom furniture.

I've got new siding for the outside of the house where I had to rip off the old stuff to have part of the sill beam replaced last fall.  Need to get house wrap up and then prime the siding and put that up, plus new trim boards.  Trim the outside of the new windows.  Scrape old paint.  Putty holes and cracks in the old siding, then prime and paint old siding.  Buy and hang shutters and hardware.  Work on the tops of my chimnies commences this week.  As well a little early garden planting, cleaning out flower beds.  Work on gathering stones for and building a small retaining wall in the front of the house.  Also start work on the two first floor rooms in the new part of the house which means seven more windows to replace, more plaster to come down, more insulating, wiring, sprinkler system work, scraping, painting, plaster repair, wood floor refinishing, removing and rewallpapering the foyer.

Plus fundraising activities for this year's Pan Mass Challenge and in case I got bored, I also signed up for the Rhode Island MS150 with some people at work.

Oh yeah, and starting July I'm taking a review class to prep for the professional engineering exam in the fall, plus starting about 6 - 8 hours of studying a week.


This could be a busy summer.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 26, 2010)

severine said:


> My father-in-law introduced me to kayaking on lakes and ponds/boggy areas. Very peaceful and serene.



That's exactly what my other friend was saying.  It's hard to find places like that in NJ but she told me she'd point me in the right direction.  I did some canoe/raft trips down the Delaware  and Lehigh rivers as a kid, there's some fast parts, but nothing really intense.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 26, 2010)

Sailing- we should be ready to launch in 2 weeks. This weekend we-assembled the rudder, re-installed all brightwork and most of the hardware, including 2 gimbaled cup holders (placement of other two TBD). Replacing some of the running rigging, and she should be ready to go.


----------



## marcski (Apr 26, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Now that ski season's over...?
> 
> Me?  I'm broadening my horizons!  Got my stuff in the mail for my sailing class.  My husband is going to start working on his certifications so that we can bareboat charter in the Caribbean. !



Does this mean you go topless, WBM?

I just continue to ride my bike like I do all year.....but now I get out more often and mix in the road bike as well.  I even had my hardtail back in shape and on the trails this past weekend for the first time in about 4 years.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2010)

hit the ocean once it warms up.  few camping trips planned this summer.  fair amount of music.  trail run.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 26, 2010)

marcski said:


> _Does this mean you go topless, WBM?_
> 
> I just continue to ride my bike like I do all year.....but now I get out more often and mix in the road bike as well.  I even had my hardtail back in shape and on the trails this past weekend for the first time in about 4 years.



Lots of possible answers...

A. "When in Rome..."

B. "What happens in the Caribbean, stays in the Caribbean."

C. "I'm too old for that subject to pique anyone's interest."  ; - )


----------



## Paul (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm going to go home and have sex with my wife.


----------



## Marc (Apr 26, 2010)

I thought guys like you were usually called a fruit?


----------



## marcski (Apr 26, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Lots of possible answers...
> 
> A. "When in Rome..."
> 
> ...



Mr. WBM might have something to say about choice number C., no?


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 26, 2010)

hopefully continue to dominate in the weight room, strut my stuff at prime & in hecksher park in my beloved village....how am i doing??


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 26, 2010)

Please make it stop. I was having pleasant thoughts of WBM being wrong on Option C, and now I need mindbleach.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Apr 26, 2010)

*remembering the old adage....*

...if you cant dazzle 'em with brilliance...then  Baffle 'em with Bullshit.... ( no way you're gonna miss the irony of the BB in that adage..)8)


----------



## 2knees (Apr 26, 2010)

oh my god i'm dying over here


----------



## Marc (Apr 26, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Please make it stop. I was having pleasant thoughts of WBM being wrong on Option C, and now I need mindbleach.








You're welcome.


----------



## severine (Apr 26, 2010)

:roll:


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 26, 2010)

Marc said:


> You're welcome.



Lookin good Marc ...


----------



## severine (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Geoff (Apr 26, 2010)

Geoff said:


> My full attention is now focused on getting everything moved to my cottage so I can move in as soon as the hardwood floors are dry.
> 
> I need to haul the mountain bike out of the basement today and get it tuned.
> 
> Once I have a better handle on the final cost of my home remodeling project, I'm most likely going to start shopping for a J/24 to go sailing.   I need to take care of the bright work on my dinghy and get that floating.   No spare cash to get my power boat floating at the moment.



Just dropped the mountain bike off to get tuned up.   I guess I'll have to hike up and ski once or twice this week to get some exercise.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 26, 2010)

2knees said:


> oh my god i'm dying over here



this should give you motivation little man!!


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 26, 2010)

severine said:


>



severine, youre cute!! dont think i didnt see u checking me out at throwdown at sundown:lol::lol:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 26, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Please make it stop. I was having pleasant thoughts of WBM being wrong on Option C, and now I need mindbleach.



check out the pecs ladies...."sick" pecs....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 26, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> hopefully continue to dominate in the weight room, strut my stuff at prime & in hecksher park in my beloved village....how am i doing??



:roll::roll:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 26, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> severine, youre cute!! dont think i didnt see u checking me out at throwdown at sundown:lol::lol:



:roll::roll:


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 26, 2010)

marcski said:


> Mr. WBM might have something to say about choice number C., no?




Hopefully!  Thank you for pointing that out.  :wink:


----------



## dmc (Apr 26, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> severine, youre cute!! dont think i didnt see u checking me out at throwdown at sundown:lol::lol:



You ARE such a stud...   Go get 'em tiger!


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 26, 2010)

dmc said:


> You ARE such a stud...   Go get 'em tiger!



i know 2knees likes to see my chest pics. it gives him motivation!!:lol::lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 26, 2010)

I am still skiing but also starting to hit the road bike hard. I am thinking about training for a century later this summer or doing a Duathlon. Need to start hiking more, too. Undecided if I am going to keep on doing the golf thing... seems to take a lot of time and makes me lazy as walking 18 is nothing like hiking a mountain or biking a 1000 vert 20 miler. Also, I have rarely had a hike or bike ride that made me mad and costed me $20-30. Perhaps some car camping. Taking a grad class in July, company meeting in FL during end of June (*barf* at FL). Hopefully skiing into July. No shortage of stuff going on!



RootDKJ said:


> I set a goal to give kayaking a try over the summer.  My biggest fear is I'm going to love it and drop more cash on gear.


Watch out! It is addicting! I would have bought a kayak by now... however; I made the mistake of demoing fiberglass boats and now plastic won't do and I need to save up 25 grand. :roll: I keep saying maybe next year.... but it will eventually happen!


----------



## Marc (Apr 26, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I am still skiing but also starting to hit the road bike hard. I am thinking about training for a century later this summer or doing a Duathlon. Need to start hiking more, too. Undecided if I am going to keep on doing the golf thing... seems to take a lot of time and makes me lazy as walking 18 is nothing like hiking a mountain or biking a 1000 vert 20 miler. Also, I have rarely had a hike or bike ride that made me mad and costed me $20-30. Perhaps some car camping. Taking a grad class in July, company meeting in FL during end of June (*barf* at FL). Hopefully skiing into July. No shortage of stuff going on!
> 
> 
> Watch out! It is addicting! I would have bought a kayak by now... however; I made the mistake of demoing fiberglass boats and now plastic won't do and I need to save up 25 grand. :roll: I keep saying maybe next year.... but it will eventually happen!



25 grand???

Holy Lord, I hope you mean 2 point 5 grand


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 26, 2010)

Marc said:


> 25 grand???
> 
> Holy Lord, I hope you mean 2 point 5 grand


Heh! Yea. 8) 2.5


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2010)

Paul said:


> I'm going to go home and have sex with my wife.



thanks for reminding me.  my non-skiing wife refers to herself as the ski widow during winter :lol:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 26, 2010)

Working on the lawn... or should I say trying to grow one.  Had 9 dump truck loads of loam dropped on the property and was smoothed out.  Have been tilling and seeding over the past two weeks, and it's starting to grow!  MTB is set to go, found some nice trails next to the Pemi to ride, and there a lot of old logging roads behind my house I want to explore.  I'm pretty sure that there is a road behind my neighbors house that will take you to Elbow Pond.  Bunch of hikes and kayak trips planned.  That and of course PDW


----------



## drjeff (Apr 26, 2010)

golf, mountain biking, running and just general warm weather fun events


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 27, 2010)

drjeff said:


> just general warm weather fun events



Drinking beer on the dock and reading in the hammock fits in that category.  : - )

(I still haven't mastered drinking beer in the hammock.)


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> (I still haven't mastered drinking beer in the hammock.)



Bendy straw.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 27, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Drinking beer on the dock and reading in the hammock fits in that category.  : - )
> 
> (I still haven't mastered drinking beer in the hammock.)



Practice makes perfect!  :beer:  (or atleast it's mighty fun practicing that!)


----------



## bigbog (Apr 27, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I set a goal to give kayaking a try over the summer.  My biggest fear is I'm going to love it and drop more cash on gear.


....It's an enjoyable addiction Dave.(paddling..that is;-))..besides, good paddling stuff can last a long time..
You'll enjoy it.  Getting to experience nice country/streams while keeping your energy level high...are the benefits.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 27, 2010)

Surfing
waterskiing
blending frozen drinks on the beach
triathalon or 2...


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 27, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Surfing
> waterskiing
> blending frozen drinks on the beach
> triathalon or 2...



where on LI? 






:lol::lol:


----------

